# Occupy Bristol - Happening now



## BlackArab (Oct 15, 2011)

About 100 people and a few tents on College Green but numbers growing. Spoke to Police who said as it is Church-owned land they are just observing as it's a civil offence not criminal.


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope you all have fun!


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Oct 16, 2011)

The church should be supporting them.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2011)

EH?


----------



## Luther Blissett (Oct 16, 2011)

Go and join them, butchers. There be somewhere for your high horse to graze on the green


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 17, 2011)

Great! Take some woollens tho, it's going to get cold overnight


----------



## teccuk (Oct 18, 2011)

This is awesome. Very best of luck.

Also, thank you for doing this. I just can't do things like this anymore.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 20, 2011)

Not camping myself but I promised a mate who is I would spread the word. There is now a fb page and twitter site @occupybristoluk They need donations of food, water, camping eqpt, pa/megaphone, warm stuff/sleeping bags, ropes, tarpaulin, first aid kits, tools etc. Pop down for a chat if you can, all welcome.

So far donations and solidarity from TASS & the RMT as well as the public.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 22, 2011)

Went down yesterday and had a look around and a good chat with a couple of the women at the welcome tent. This Tory bloke came along - property developer in a barbour jacket. We had a long discussion about the economy and banks and what was wrong with the system. Was all very reasonable and he actually ended up agreeing with me on some points.

I think these events are doing a great job if they people talking / thinking about what's wrong with the current set-up and how we might do things differently.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2011)

Report/thoughts from some friends from the commune group.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 1, 2011)

Cool, sounds a lot like the one in London I went to on Saturday, a mix of sensible ideas with utterly bonkers ones, and no consensus on which are which. One of the best things to happen in our democracy for a while IMHO.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.occupybristoluk.org/2011/11/06/a-view-from-an-occupier-3/


----------



## big eejit (Nov 27, 2011)

occupybristoluk occupybristol  

@*billybragg* Will be playing a free acoustic gig on College Green in support of #*occupybristol* at midday on Monday #*solidarity* #*ows*
Takes me back. I remember being at a free acoustic gig by Billy Bragg in support of Red Wedge!


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 29, 2011)

big eejit said:


> occupybristoluk occupybristol
> 
> @*billybragg* Will be playing a free acoustic gig on College Green in support of #*occupybristol* at midday on Monday #*solidarity* #*ows*
> Takes me back. I remember being at a free acoustic gig by Billy Bragg in support of Red Wedge!



Dude, dont'cha know where going through the 80s again! John Cooper Clarke is in town this week


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-16545779
protestors not leaving coutroom


> Occupy Bristol protesters are refusing to leave a courtroom after a hearing at which a judge ruled they should be evicted from church-owned land.
> The judge at Bristol County Court decided the protesters, who have been camped on College Green since 15 October, should be made to go.
> But some protesters are refusing to leave the court.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 4, 2012)

The council's making up silly numbers about how much it'll cost to sow a few grass seeds, apparently, total bellends...

Are they all gone then now?


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 5, 2012)

The numbers they're quoting include far more than the cost of sowing grass seed tbf. And that's assuming that all the ground needs to return to how is was is just some grass seed.


----------

